# Shape You Can Only Dream Of...



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

For A Mould...


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

Kinda looks like a church....don't you think? Or that place in Sydney Australia. :lol: What do you put in this Isa? Is it big enough for a cake or is this for candy/chocolate?

Jodi


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

You're right Jodi it does look like Sidney's opera house. 

What a lovely cake that would make. Don't you think?


----------



## dear abby (Mar 7, 2002)

Dear Abby bought that for Henri for Christmas. It does indeed make a lovely cake!

Abby


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

if that makes a cake.....would be interesting just decorating it


----------



## wusthof (Apr 26, 2002)

YOU GOTTA BE KIDDING...........NO FROSTING TOOTS,,,,,,,,,SIFT SOME 1OX SUGAR OVER IT...........THATS ALL


----------



## wusthof (Apr 26, 2002)

WAS HOPING FOR A DIFFERENT PIC TO GO WITH A TITLE LIKE THAT ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

Sorry...had a pic of a gingerbread house in my head. :blush:


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

How on God's green Earth do you get the cake out of the pan??? I think the decorating possibilities make it unique.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

A thick layer of butter


----------



## monpetitchoux (Apr 24, 2001)

And flour, too, for double insurance. Even though I have a gift certificate to Williams Sonoma and Sur La Table, I can't bring myself to spring the money it costs to buy that thing.


----------

